# Show me Your Sona?



## GuroBurro (Apr 27, 2017)

Wanting to try and meet some people around here so feel free to share some art or references of your Fursona and tell me a little bit about them.
I'm curious.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 27, 2017)

He's a golden eagle that likes to work


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> He's a golden eagle that likes to work


Bawklingy good!

OT: My Fursona's name is Drake, and he's a black wolf.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 27, 2017)

Based on a Robber/Assassin fly (Asilidae family)

extra t h i c c


----------



## nunyakibby (Apr 28, 2017)

This is my fursona, Oz De'Grace :3 He's basically like me but 10x the amount. He's kinda a loner due to some unforeseen events that have happened in his lifetime which forced him to have no choice but to hide. On the outside he seems kinda like a really reserved ass but when he starts gaining trust in you, he can open up and become a little kinder. (Also I really need to update his ref because i moved onto a new art style ahha)


----------



## msgrandpabacon (Apr 28, 2017)

Main sona Bacon who shares my name and is a grumpy, asshole badger:




Secondary sona Koori, fun, nice white-wolf:





 I made her back in... what, 7th or 8th grade when wolves were all the rage and it was "kewl" to have a sparkle-dog. Basically the only way I would see her as my main sona would be when I am drunk because our personalities just DO NOT MATCH. Online they can match quite well, but IRL I am a grump and not very talktative or open.


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 28, 2017)

toyhouse: Purity on Toyhouse she is smol but will murder u keep ur distance


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 28, 2017)

Randalieren said:


> This is my fursona, Oz De'Grace :3 He's basically like me but 10x the amount. He's kinda a loner due to some unforeseen events that have happened in his lifetime which forced him to have no choice but to hide. On the outside he seems kinda like a really reserved ass but when he starts gaining trust in you, he can open up and become a little kinder. (Also I really need to update his ref because i moved onto a new art style ahha)


 Is he a wizard though?


----------



## YukineAlterma (Apr 28, 2017)

Yukine Chronia Alterma is my sona =3


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2017)

Spoiler: Feral form













Spoiler: With tank-top













Spoiler: With jacket










Guess what species he is


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 28, 2017)

Here's mine: Jamie Alice Foxworthy

www.furaffinity.net: Updated Jamie! by OakenheelTheWolf


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 28, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Based on a Robber/Assassin fly (Asilidae family)
> 
> extra t h i c c






For you, friend


----------



## Galaxy (Apr 29, 2017)

I have two! A sheep and a rabbit. Ami rash and Lela belle


----------



## nunyakibby (Apr 30, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Is he a wizard though?


he can be a wizard maybeeeee


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 30, 2017)

Here are my butts - Marry (a blind scalie thingie maintaining a coffee shop), Jenny (a tomboyish and perky geek batto who freelances in IT industry) and Lucretia (slightly snobbish batto who works as a music engineer). They're all weird, but friendly enough. I don't consider them "sonas" though, more like characters to use and write/draw funny scenarios about.


----------



## nunyakibby (Apr 30, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Here are my butts - Marry (a blind scalie thingie maintaining a coffee shop), Jenny (a tomboyish and perky geek batto who freelances in IT industry) and Lucretia (slightly snobbish batto who works as a music engineer). They're all weird, but friendly enough. I don't consider them "sonas" though, more like characters to use and write/draw funny scenarios about.



omg i love their designs, they're so cute >w<


----------



## Akai Kurieta (Apr 30, 2017)

This is my sona drawn by Lauvtrekin - Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## SpidertheKitsune (May 1, 2017)

Here's my Fursona Hollywood Spider. K formally known as Spider the Kitsune


----------



## Andromedahl (May 1, 2017)

Ask and thou shalt receive









Just an alien raised on Earth trying to get back to the Andromeda.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 1, 2017)

Just made an armor for my sona cuz I got nothing better to do, don't mind me lol


----------



## nunyakibby (May 2, 2017)

Re


Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Just made an armor for my sona cuz I got nothing better to do, don't mind me lol


reminds me of dark souls a bit :3


----------



## nunyakibby (May 2, 2017)

YukineAlterma said:


> Yukine Chronia Alterma is my sona =3
> View attachment 18320


What a cutie!


----------



## YukineAlterma (May 2, 2017)

Randalieren said:


> What a cutie!



Thank you~


----------



## AlleycatIrony (May 2, 2017)

here's my boy liam (or kitten as he likes to be known)​he likes to be the center of attention but is also horribly shy, so when he's at social events he always ends up conflicted about whether he should join in and have fun or not​he's not easy to get to know bc he doesn't rly talk much at all, and is only rly close w/ his bf and one or two other friends​










(last pic (c) by my main man ghoullist,  other two (c) me)​


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 2, 2017)

Randalieren said:


> Re
> 
> reminds me of dark souls a bit :3


If you mean the helmet, then yey, mission completed~


----------



## Pipistrele (May 2, 2017)

Randalieren said:


> omg i love their designs, they're so cute >w<


A hug to you from each one of them -u-


----------



## nunyakibby (May 3, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> A hug to you from each one of them -u-


ayeeee *finger guns*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 3, 2017)

This is a ref sheet of my OC, Jamie Alice Foxworthy ~ !
www.furaffinity.net: Updated Jamie! by OakenheelTheWolf


----------



## Bum Bear (May 4, 2017)

Bweep! Fumi!


Spoiler


----------



## rknight (May 5, 2017)

GuroBurro said:


> Wanting to try and meet some people around here so feel free to share some art or references of your Fursona and tell me a little bit about them.
> I'm curious.



Ask and thou shalt receive
my fursona is Raleigh Knight, FA's Auto junkie


----------



## Raven-Foxx (May 5, 2017)

<< There I am!


----------



## MaikeruNezumi (May 6, 2017)

www.furaffinity.net: [OC REF] Maikeru Nezumi (for 2017) by MaikeruNezumi
Just a plain ol' rat. Nothing special here. 
Go home, everybody.


----------



## MissKittyMouse (May 7, 2017)

Here I am! My name is Kitty, and I'm a mouse! How about that, huh?


----------



## Valkyrie-Rose (May 7, 2017)

It took me YEARS to get mine figured out, and now... after about 5 years, I've designed a new one, since the old one didn't fit as well. ^_^

Old Fursona:
Akara Aeon
Drox (Dragon-Fox Hybrid)

The first link is exactly what she's supposed to look like, shapewise, though I've been working on getting an actual little species sheet made up for her... it's fun! I'll be designing a few of them just to play around. I just started mashing all the parts together that I really enjoy.

This one was done by Streulicht:
www.furaffinity.net: [Old Fursona] Race Ya! by Valkyrie-Rose

This one by SugarCat (Lurv Kimonos):
www.furaffinity.net: [Old Fursona] Geisha by Valkyrie-Rose

This is my new one's ref sheet, made with the Waitress Base, and free line over on DA:
Kiki Ruvein
Mutt (Sometimes pictured as a wolf)
www.furaffinity.net: Introducing... by Valkyrie-Rose


----------



## cpr0cks (May 8, 2017)

ref i made in paint.net (art not made by me)


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 8, 2017)

My kawaii desu femboysona

...who happens to be a cool wanderer adventurer

(1, 2, and 8 are my art)


----------



## mirmiir (May 9, 2017)

this here is my sona' Milo, my cute dog boy haha
he's pretty chill and likes lazying around alot ^^



 

here's some other ones aswell:

www.furaffinity.net: Boof by Mirmiir
www.furaffinity.net: Drinks by Mirmiir


----------



## PixelVixen (May 11, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Based on a Robber/Assassin fly (Asilidae family)
> 
> extra t h i c c


Woah! Never seen an insect-type 'sona before ~ very cool *thumbs up*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 11, 2017)

PixelVixen said:


> Woah! Never seen an insect-type 'sona before ~ very cool *thumbs up*



Thanks

*4 thumbs up*


----------



## Q Bism (May 12, 2017)

PixelVixen said:


> Woah! Never seen an insect-type 'sona before ~ very cool *thumbs up*


Funny that, 'cause mine is also a bug - a Twin-Spotted Sphinx Moth, specifically. (Cool Assassinfly, by the way, MadKiyo)
I only have the one image for now, it's a rather recent drawing


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 12, 2017)

Q Bism said:


> Funny that, 'cause mine is also a bug - a Twin-Spotted Sphinx Moth, specifically. (Cool Assassinfly, by the way, MadKiyo)
> I only have the one image for now, it's a rather recent drawing


A more anthropomorphized take, I like it.


----------



## PixelVixen (May 14, 2017)

*Joins the uploading party*

She's a WIP, but this is generally how I imagined her. She was going to be a typical red fox, but I changed it at the death ~ I just really like monochromatic colours, and I really do like grey *anything goes with grey* I try and play it safe with colour; I'm not that great, but I did giver her a splash of colour on her arm sleeves. It's only a quick doodle, not a proper ref sheet *don't have time for grand masterpieces at the moment* I've kept her name as Pixel *like my username*, but it may change...She basically represents the more sporty, outgoing , crazy aspect of my personality. 

Lots of great art on here 

*loves everything*


----------



## It'sBlitz (May 15, 2017)

Here I am, one of the few avian folk out there




Name: Blitz
DOB: Dec. 31, 1999
Species: Male Red Tailed Hawk
Planned Carrier: Commercial Pilot
Likes: Cheese 80's music (Think "Top gun"), Flying, Piloting aircraft, Mountain Biking, and Cashew nuts.
Dislikes: Communism ("Better dead than red"), His unhealthy eating habits, overly sensitive people, and fursonas who's species shouldn't fly (Such as winged wolfs)


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (May 15, 2017)

It'sBlitz said:


> Here I am, one of the few avian folk out there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another hawk? Fuck yeah


----------



## It'sBlitz (May 15, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Another hawk? Fuck yeah


Nice to see another Avian, much more another Hawk.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (May 21, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Spoiler: 'The Unkindness of War' by Predaguy





ChapterAquila92 said:


> Spoiler: 'Keeping the Peace' by TwilightSaint
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 21, 2017)

Mess with the bull, you get the horns !


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 21, 2017)

My character has been updated recently. Jamie is now a femboi. (But, still just as hawt as before~!)


----------



## Amiir (May 21, 2017)

Alrighty then, here he is


----------



## It'sBlitz (May 23, 2017)

I know I posted here before, but I just finished my reference sheet.


----------



## ToddTheMutt (May 24, 2017)

Ah my sweet boys <3 They're the same age, despite size difference o w o And Mutt (the brown) is the most active and main fursona, while Zero is more like a... boytoy for him.


----------



## Belatucadros (May 24, 2017)

Don't think I ever posted on this thread. Unfortunately I only have a feral ref, but here's Vance the Gryphon!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (May 24, 2017)

Mine is Fuzzy Lumkin, a pandaren. Here is him and my suit for comparison


----------



## sawarineko (May 25, 2017)

here's my kitty, she's big into fashion and currently what i could mostly call my fursona bc i draw her a lot...
she's me but as a feline and a lot cooler :3c
(used to have an actual fursona but i stopped relating much to her :< )


----------



## It'sBlitz (May 27, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Don't think I ever posted on this thread. Unfortunately I only have a feral ref, but here's Vance the Gryphon!


Cool!


----------



## Cloudyhue (Jun 5, 2017)

I've got three mains. A bat/shark/raptor hybrid, a kirin, and a boring old bobcat.


----------



## Rowdy (Jun 7, 2017)

Ahh mine is new but here! Her name is Boon and she's a luckdragon who makes everyone lucky except herself


----------



## lycheefreeze (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 12, 2017)

Whelp, here's me. No ref sheet yet. (Need to save the money, find someone who'll do it, clicks and doesn't charge your first three newborn children)


----------



## crystallinecanine (Jun 12, 2017)

My *ULTIMATE MAIN SONA *_Jiffy~_ She's a cornbread shibe~~


----------



## Q Bism (Jun 13, 2017)

Uh, I hope posting again is alright, 'cause I redesigned my guy some recently. Jokes happened, and it resulted in me needing to clothe the previously naked bugman.


----------



## Jarren (Jun 14, 2017)

Eh, why not? I'll show off a piece I got as a commission recently that I'm absolutely over the moon about. www.furaffinity.net: Stargazer by Jarren_Ironclaw 




If you can't tell from the watermark, I got it from this artist right here: Userpage of valeriaakiramenai -- Fur Affinity [dot] net I'd recommend giving her a watch.


----------



## Xenguy (Jun 15, 2017)

My two sonas! A banded snail named Sniall and a Leopard Slug named Sloug!


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 15, 2017)

I am always down to show my girl off!!! Meet Ravage, or Ms.Ravage...whatever you prefer...she is a dragon!!


----------



## Arwing Ace (Jun 15, 2017)

Jarren said:


> Eh, why not? I'll show off a piece I got as a commission recently that I'm absolutely over the moon about. www.furaffinity.net: Stargazer by Jarren_Ironclaw
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow.....that's an impressive piece.


----------



## minzer (Jun 15, 2017)

my sona is a fox ...called fox :3 she's very soft and cute and she LOVES walks and nature and sun!


----------



## Kurrundo the light fox (Jun 15, 2017)

This is a rough sketch of my Tsukuyomi. I just wish I were a better artist.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 16, 2017)

I've only made a head sketch of him....buuttt here he is.


----------



## TomVaporeon (Jun 19, 2017)

Ah, it's nice to see some other avians around! Excuse my not-so-great drawing...


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 19, 2017)

I can't draw for shit, so here are some mock-ups I did with a dressup game by missangest.
 
And one with a new 'do for Pride Month


----------



## drawain (Jun 19, 2017)

Oh my, big file. o_o Tried to make her resembling my facial features as good as it was possible for me.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jun 19, 2017)

TomVaporeon said:


> Ah, it's nice to see some other avians around! Excuse my not-so-great drawing...
> View attachment 19600


I approve of this


----------

